

Free second generation Android phones for qualifying developers - darshan
http://sites.google.com/site/developermarketandroidgiveaway/

======
rksprst
I understand the point of rewarding developers... but I think they could have
gotten more out if it if they had the exact same reqs but for the iphone...
meaning they were recruiting successful iphone devs to develop for android by
offering a free android phone.

I have an iphone and have some iphone apps in the app store. If I also had an
android phone, I would make apps for android. I am sure a lot of developers
feel similarly... this would have been a good way to increase the size/quality
of their app store.

~~~
jasongullickson
Yes it would seem that a developer who had successfully developed an Android
application wouldn't need a free phone...?

The other way 'round though (as the comment above describes) would be a killer
strategy.

~~~
darshan
I think a lot of us are still on first generation Android devices. I use the
emulator to make sure everything runs smoothly at higher resolutions and on
newer releases of Android, but such details simply don't get as much attention
since I don't interact with them day-to-day. I'm sure that when my Nexus or
Droid comes, I'll focus more on those little details.

So this is a way of ensuring that the most popular apps work beautifully on
the flagship phones, as well as creating some positive publicity and developer
goodwill.

And of course, I'm delighted. I thought I had another 18 months to wait before
I would get a better phone.

------
erator
That page wreaks with scam/phishing.

~~~
chaosmachine
It is a bit weird looking. I guess they're just dogfooding Google Sites.

Mark Murphy (popular android book author) says it's legit:

[http://groups.google.com/group/android-
discuss/browse_thread...](http://groups.google.com/group/android-
discuss/browse_thread/thread/3c7864430ead206a/845248e80590eb52?#845248e80590eb52)

Also, this:

[http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/02/google-handing-out-free-
nex...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/02/google-handing-out-free-nexus-ones-
and-droids-to-top-android-devs/)

------
jrockway
Wow, I'm surprised to hear this is legit. That site is extremely shady
looking, and there's nothing stopping me from making an exact copy, coming up
with a similarlongnamelikethis, and stealing peoples' addresses. Very scary!

They should at least reverse proxy from something that Google obviously
controls and that has an SSL cert.

------
s3graham
> Developers from Canada ... will receive a Nexus One.

Does that also mean that some day soon I might be able to _give you money_ and
in exchange you would send me your product/service?

------
martythemaniak
It's quite legit. Thanks Google! Hopefully they'll mail them out soon.

